# North west England



## Kgloves (Jul 20, 2011)

Any fun dog show/agricultural shows in the north west in august. Looking to socailise/show off my puppy


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

3 Ag shows im going to:-
Cartmel on 3rd
Garstang on 6th
Lunesdale on 9th


----------



## Kgloves (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Your welcome. If you want more details on them just PM me and i'll p7rent them you.


----------



## Kgloves (Jul 20, 2011)

Added cartmell garstang and Halifax to my diary.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Kgloves said:


> Added cartmell garstang and Halifax to my diary.


Can i ask where about the show is in Halifax..Thanks


----------



## Kgloves (Jul 20, 2011)

The Halifax Agricultural Society - The Halifax Show 2011 this link tells you just about everything I think. I don't know the area so couldn't say sorry


----------



## ShakeyJakey (Aug 25, 2010)

Kgloves said:


> Any fun dog show/agricultural shows in the north west in august. Looking to socailise/show off my puppy


where about are you in the north west ???

Chipping is on i think 29th of August (but dont quote me on that) they do have a website if you type it in google and they have the dog show class list online too

If your in Blackpool like me Watson road has a fun show on 7th and RSPCA annual dog show is on i think the 22nd


----------



## Kgloves (Jul 20, 2011)

ShakeyJakey said:


> where about are you in the north west ???
> 
> Chipping is on i think 29th of August (but dont quote me on that) they do have a website if you type it in google and they have the dog show class list online too
> 
> If your in Blackpool like me Watson road has a fun show on 7th and RSPCA annual dog show is on i think the 22nd


Oooo thank you. I'm Liverpool way but Blackpool isn't far and I like a good road trip anyway. I love these shows <3


----------



## ShakeyJakey (Aug 25, 2010)

Kgloves said:


> Oooo thank you. I'm Liverpool way but Blackpool isn't far and I like a good road trip anyway. I love these shows <3


Yeah i tend to take the boy to a few when i can fit it around the horse shows. Gets him out socialising with dogs instead of horses lol

If you need the post codes to these or web links just let us know


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Kgloves said:


> The Halifax Agricultural Society - The Halifax Show 2011 this link tells you just about everything I think. I don't know the area so couldn't say sorry


Thanks for that  it looks like a good day out but i am already entered in a show in Harrogate on that day...


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi! I live in Liverpool and I am going to a few, all Sundays.
7th Aug - Garstang (already mentioned)
14th Aug - Macclesfield dog show 
21st August - Blackpool RSPCA fun dog day
28th Aug - not going as its the Matthew street festival 
4th Sept - Woodlands animal sanctuary open day
11th Sept - K9 Party in the park
18th Sept - Southport dog show
30th Oct - Leeds halloween dog show
If you need any more info just ask  x
Sarah x


----------



## Kgloves (Jul 20, 2011)

KEhleyr said:


> Hi! I live in Liverpool and I am going to a few, all Sundays.
> 7th Aug - Garstang (already mentioned)
> 14th Aug - Macclesfield dog show
> 21st August - Blackpool RSPCA fun dog day
> ...


Thank you very much. Plenty to keep me busy there 
Xxx


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

My pleasure


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

KEhleyr said:


> Hi! I live in Liverpool and I am going to a few, all Sundays.
> 7th Aug - Garstang (already mentioned)
> 14th Aug - Macclesfield dog show
> 21st August - Blackpool RSPCA fun dog day
> ...


I'm afraid u'll be a day too late for Garstang as it's on the 6th!


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Are they doing a 2 day thing? This link defo says 7th..
Garstang & District Agricultural and Horticultural Society - Family Fun Day


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep just checked its on both Sat and Sun, your looking at the actual agricutural show which is saturday. I am looking at the family fun day which is on the sunday


----------



## saluja3 (Jul 25, 2011)

KEhleyr said:


> Hi! I live in Liverpool and I am going to a few, all Sundays.
> 7th Aug - Garstang (already mentioned)
> 14th Aug - Macclesfield dog show
> 21st August - Blackpool RSPCA fun dog day
> ...


Hiya,

Do you know anything else about the K9 Party in the Park. I live around the Halifax area and would love to go. Can't find much on the RSPCA website only from 2008..! Guess you can take dogs along even if you don't plan to show them?

Thanks,

Sara x


----------



## ShakeyJakey (Aug 25, 2010)

saluja3 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Do you know anything else about the K9 Party in the Park. I live around the Halifax area and would love to go. Can't find much on the RSPCA website only from 2008..! Guess you can take dogs along even if you don't plan to show them?
> 
> ...


theres your link to the RSPCA Blackpool show

Whats On - RSPCA - Longview Animal Centre Blackpool

and yes you can just go for a wander with the doggy even if your not entered


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

I got my exhibitors pass today for Garstang show. It seems real now, I'll be getting nervous next week. 

Re: the RSPCA dog show at the garden centre, I emailed them to see what classes there will be but they haven't got back to me yet. I also asked about the one in Morecambe in September and where it will be.


----------



## ShakeyJakey (Aug 25, 2010)

leafy said:


> I got my exhibitors pass today for Garstang show. It seems real now, I'll be getting nervous next week.
> 
> Re: the RSPCA dog show at the garden centre, I emailed them to see what classes there will be but they haven't got back to me yet. I also asked about the one in Morecambe in September and where it will be.


The RSPCA one is usually the typical things like best rescue, best fancy dress etc etc


----------



## KEhleyr (Jul 24, 2011)

saluja3 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Do you know anything else about the K9 Party in the Park. I live around the Halifax area and would love to go. Can't find much on the RSPCA website only from 2008..! Guess you can take dogs along even if you don't plan to show them?
> 
> ...


This is all I know so far

Diary of Events | RSPCA Halifax & Huddersfield District Branch Animal Centre

Hope it helps xx


----------

